# Understanding the 2nd Ammendment



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! - Watch it to the end!


Watch the congressmen¢s faces as she speaks. She understands the 2nd Amendment in a way that they never will. 


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4069761537893819675&p


----------



## inwhtcntyhunter (Dec 30, 2006)

Amen


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

One of the clowns sitting there listening to her is Charles Shumer.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

I may love her!!


----------



## NELAwhitetail (Dec 25, 2008)

*wow*

It is sad that it takes such a tragedy to bring out a heart-felt testimony. Why isnt the rest of the hunting/responsible gun-owning crowd up in arms....pardon the pun, with her? I woud be honored to be right beside her. I will be the first to say that the first time my rep/senator votes against my gun-owning right, it will be the last day I support him/her.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

If we all had the opportunity to talk to elected "officials", do you think we would have an as impassioned lecture for them? She's the kind of person that the legislature fears--someone who, by fate, is left with such a strong opinion and can speak with such feeling. I think if given the opportunity, she would have had each of them by the shirt collar while she told them what she really wanted to say - "YOU KILLED MY PARENTS WITH YOUR BS LAWS!!!"


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

coudent agree more


----------

